# Cheddar Breakfast Pizza



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Cheddar Breakfast Pizza

Ingredients 

1 package (15 ounces) refrigerated pie crust 
1 cup ricotta cheese 
6 slices bacon, cooked, drained and crumbled 
1-1/4 cups apple pie filling 
2 tablespoons brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
3/4 cup toasted pecans, coarsely chopped 
1 cup cheddar cheese, shredded 
1 cup mozzarella cheese, shredded 
Cooking spray 

Method 


Preheat oven to 425°F. Allow crust to stand at room temperature 10 minutes. Unfold crust and place on a 12-inch vented pizza pan that has been sprayed with cooking spray. Prebake 5 minutes. Once cooled, spread ricotta cheese over the crust. Sprinkle bacon over the ricotta. Spoon the pie filling over bacon and spread evenly. 

In a bowl, combine brown sugar, cinnamon and pecans. Reserve 3 tablespoons. Sprinkle on top of the apple mixture. Top pizza with Cheddar and mozzarella cheeses. Sprinkle with remaining 3 tablespoons of brown sugar mixture. 

Bake 8-10 minutes, or until the crust is golden brown and the cheese is melted. Let pizza cool slightly before cutting.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a pizza pan, but it's not vented. Will this work?


----------

